# Nutcracker broadcast



## DavidA

I saw my first ballet ever today - the broadcast of the Nutcracker from Covent Garden. I'm a complete ignoramus on the technical side of ballet having been brought up with typical working class attitudes towards it. But I confess I loved every minute of it and could only gasp at the skill of the dancers. Terrific evening's entertainment. Anyone else see it?


----------



## jegreenwood

No, but I will be seeing this next week:


----------



## Becca

DavidA said:


> I saw my first ballet ever today - the broadcast of the Nutcracker from Covent Garden. I'm a complete ignoramus on the technical side of ballet having been brought up with typical working class attitudes towards it. But I confess I loved every minute of it and could only gasp at the skill of the dancers. Terrific evening's entertainment. Anyone else see it?


Just to give you an idea of what goes into it all...


----------

